
New starter templates for front-end developer - dsheiko
https://github.com/dsheiko/boilerplate
======
dsheiko
Here published boilerplates for most common dev environments (Webpack, Babel,
Jest, React 16, Redux, React + Redux + TypeScript, Jasminejs, Karmajs and
more). Every bundle consists of setup and app sample, provided with
documentation and comments.

